# Eure Meinung ist gefragt



## Dornroeschen1980 (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebe User!

Ich weiß, dass hier wirklich viele Leute mit Ahnung sitzen. Deswegen würde ich gerne Eure Meinung hören. Und zwar geht es um die Werbewirksamkeit bzw. das Layout meines Flyers und Schilder fürs Auto.

Ich will beides nicht unbedingt direkt posten, würde aber , wenn jemand seinen Kommentar abgeben will, gerne per Mail schicken.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Dornroeschen


----------



## Dornroeschen1980 (30. Mai 2007)

Keine Antwort? :-(


----------



## Mamphil (30. Mai 2007)

Hi,

wieso sollten wir die Arbeit auf uns nehmen, dich anzuschreiben, um dir helfen zu dürfen?
Poste ganz einfach deine Entwürfe hierher. Wenn jemandem etwas dazu einfällt, wird er es vielleicht schreiben. Aber zu erwarten, dass wir erst aktiv werden müssen, um dir zu helfen, ist IMHO ein wenig zu viel verlangt. Nachher erwartest du noch, dass wir eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung unterschreiben? 

Mamphil


----------



## Mark (30. Mai 2007)

Hi Dornroeschen1980!

Bitte im Sinne von Punkt 12 der Netiquette keine Pushpostings.

Stattdessen solltest Du Dir überlegen, ob Deine Vorgehensweise so sinnig und vor allem "ansprechend" ist: der Umweg, erst Dich kontaktieren zu müssen, um dann das zur Diskussion stehende Material sehen zu dürfen, um dann seinen Kommentar abzugeben (am besten dann - ohne Vorlagen - hier im Board!?  ), schreckt gewaltig ab. Hinzu hat es den Beigeschmack eines "habe Angst, es wird geklaut" und das ist bei einem Flyer, der zukünftig verteilt werden soll, eh unpassend 
-> Kein Feedback ohne Feed 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: da war ich eindeutig zu lahm


----------



## Dornroeschen1980 (30. Mai 2007)

ok, wusste nicht, dass das so umständlich ist bzw. nicht korrekt gepostete Threads einfach ignoriert werden...aber egal.

Das mit dem Online stellen  des Flyers bzw. der Dateien ging mir eigentlich nicht wegen dem Klauen, sondern wegen meiner Daten, denn noch bin ich nicht "offiziell" tätig. Ich habe Name, Adresse und Tel. gekürzt, falls die Daten aber doch notwendig sind, um die Dateien beurteilen zu können, werde ich alles komplett neu hochladen.


Ich hoffe, das klappt mit den Dateien. Musste sie allesamt deutlich verkleinern und das Format ändern. Normalerweise sind es ai bzw. pdf Dateien.
Das Magnetschild hätte eine tatsächliche Größe von 30x50cm, die bzw. der Flyer ein Format von A6 (wenn ich mich nicht irre)

Falls noch wichtige Infos dazu fehlen: Sofort Bescheid sagen, werde dann alles entsprechend nachreichen!

Danke für Eure Unterstützung und sorry wegen dem vorherigen Post ;-)


----------



## mreball (30. Mai 2007)

Dornroeschen1980 hat gesagt.:


> ok, wusste nicht, dass das so umständlich ist bzw. nicht korrekt gepostete Threads einfach ignoriert werden...aber egal.



nein, ist nicht egal, das hat was mit Anstand zu tun!


----------



## Dornroeschen1980 (30. Mai 2007)

wie du meinst....


----------



## Mamphil (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

das Flyer empfinde ich als recht langweilig.

Die eine Seite ist mit Text vollgestopft, beim Überfliegen, weiß ich nicht so wirklich, worum es geht. Mein Auge ist von der linken Spalte (von der ich die ersten paar Zeilen gelesen habe) zur rechten gesprungen. Dort habe ich mich gewundert, was das für ein Anbieter sein soll. Es hörst sich für mich so an, dass du dort mögliche Ziele aufgelistet hast, zu denen eine manuelle Therapie führen soll. Ich würde lieber weniger Punkte in Frageform ganz nach oben schreiben: "Ihr Pferd zuckt beim Striegeln zusammen? Ihr Pferd lässt sich nicht satteln? Ihr Pferd kann sich beim Reiten nicht richtig bewegen?" Solche Fragen würden bei mir das Interesse wecken und mir im Vorfeld eine Ahnung geben, worüber der recht lange Text gehen könnte. Wenn ich ein Pferd mich solchen oder ähnlichen Problemen habe, würde ich mir den Text auch durchlesen. 
Zusätzlich zu dieser Umstellung würde ich dafür sorgen, dass in der ersten Spalte mehr oder genauso viel steht, wie in der zweiten. Das kannst du zum Beispiel so lösen, dass du den Text zuerst in der vollen Breite des Flyers druckst und darunter in zwei Spalten die möglichen Symptome auflistest.

Die andere (vermutlich erste Seite) ist fast leer. Es haben sich ein paar Punkte auf dem Blatt verloren, ich weiß nicht, worum es geht.  Vielleicht kannst du das Logo von oben rechts nach oben links setzen und dann den gesamten rechten Bereich mit den Schwerpunkten (in großer Schrift geschrieben) füllen?

Mamphil


----------



## Dornroeschen1980 (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Danke für das erste Feedback!

Das mit der Menge der ersten und der zweiten Spalte liegt vor allem auch daran, dass die Urfassung des Flyers eine Schriftart enthält, die bei mir nicht installiert ist und dadurch irgendwie die ganze Formatierung durcheinandergeraten ist. Das wird auf jeden fall geändert.

Die andere Seite ist die Vorder- bzw. Rückseite, der Flyer wird der Länge nach gefaltet, so das auf der Aussenseite nur mein Name und das Pferdelogo zu sehen sind und auf der Rückseite die Schwerpunkte und die Kontaktdaten. Im Inneren des Flyers soll dann der Text stehen.


----------



## thecamillo (30. Mai 2007)

Lass mich raten: 

Azubi für Mediengestaltung digital Print/nonPrint 2. Jahr ?

Wie auch immer, ich selbst noch 3. Jahr! Aber egal.

Hier mal meine konstruktive Kritik: (und zum X-ten Mal: Nein, ich will hier niemanden fertig machen, ich bin einfach nur sch***ehrlich)

Das Format ist unpassend - Weil es eine Informationsbeilage ist, die handlich sein muss!

Das Layout ist langweilig - Weil es von vorne bis hinten keine Dynamik beinhaltet und keine Bilder vorhanden sind!

Microtypographisch gesehen ist es ein Disaster - Weil u.a. die ZABs nicht stimmen (entweder zu viel oder zu wenig), die Buchstabenzwischenräume nicht gedeckt sind (der Space ist metrisch), die Zeilen der Spalten zu lange sind, die Schriftfarbe blau ist etc.

Das benutzte Programm ist nicht für sowas vorgesehen - Weil Freehand nur zur Vektoisierung dienen soll und Freehand nunmal kein Layoutprogramm ist (u.a. Rasterweiten stimmen nicht nach Einstellung, Schriften die über OLE-Objekte, wie dein Pferd im Background, gelegt werden, verursachen im PDF, wenns an RIP geht Fehler in der Verarbeitung und Ausgabe, Freehand kann in keine Version ein PDF-X3 was ein Preeflight in Acrobat beweist, typographische Unterstützungen, wie u.a. "optische Ausrichtung" sind in Freehand nicht enthalten) - Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Nimm Indesign oder den Illustrator.

Deine Beschnittmarken passen nicht - Weil die deinen Texte cutten würden auf Hauptseite 2 unten beim Punkt "Probleme beim Reiten..." mit dem Wort "Hinterhand" - gecuttet würde es heissen Hinterha.

Hast du dich schon mal gefragt, warum deine PDFs immer so schweinemäßig groß sind?

Im Vergleich: 
Deine PDF-Datei hat bestimmt so um die 3 MB! Eine PDF im Illustrator oder von Indesign hätte bei deiner Geschichte vielleicht gerade mal so pi mal Daumen 300-400 KB! 

Klingt komisch, ist aber so, denn sobald Freehand ein PDF schreibt kompremiert es alles auf eine Ebene und erstellt eine Bitmap (Pixelgrafik)! 

Sprich Freehand kann kein richtiges PDF schreiben, ausser deine ganzen Imports wären EPS-Dateien, was ich kaum glaube, erst dann generiert das Programm reine Vektordaten.

Alles in Allem würde ich mal die Frage in den Raum stellen:

"Willst du das tatsächlich, so an deinen Kunden rausgeben?" Ich denke nicht, ansonsten wärste nicht hier bei uns. Mein Tipp: Nochmal mit mehr Schmackes und wie ich immer zu sagen pflege: "draussen ist es kälter als zu Fuss!"

mfg thecamillo

schaumaal (übersetzung: schau mal) :

http://www.digital-look.de/images/daf_flyer_01.jpg
http://www.digital-look.de/images/daf_flyer_02.jpg
http://www.reiten.de/reitprospekte/reit-eldorado/Flyer1_vorne_gross.jpg
http://www.reiten.de/reitprospekte/reit-eldorado/Flyer1_hinten_gross.jpg
http://www.bornheim.net/downloads/flyer1_front.jpg
http://www.bornheim.net/downloads/flyer1_back.jpg


----------



## Dornroeschen1980 (30. Mai 2007)

@thecamillo

Danke auch Dir für die Antwort!

zu 1.: Nein, bin weder Azubi noch im Medien Design tätig. Hab mit Grafik nix am Hut.

Und wegen Kritik: mach dir da mal keine Sorgen, damit muß man umgehen können, wenn man jemanden um seine Meinung bittet, sonst wäre es ja dumm, eine solche Anfrage zu stellen, oder?

Aber: Nur kritisieren hilft mir nicht weiter, ich würde schon gerne ein paar Anregungen bekommen. (ich erwarte jetzt nicht, dass mir irgendjemand den Flyer neu designt oder ähnliches!)

Wenn das Format unpassend ist, welches würdest du vorschlagen? Ich habe davon keine Ahnung...

Wie meinst du das mit der Dynamik?

Für die Erstellung des Flyers bin ich im Übrigen nicht verantwortlich. Ich selbst hätte wohl nicht Freehand verwendet. Zuhause versuche ich die Änderungen im Flyer nur mit Illustrator,da ich kein Indesign habe.

Das mit der Schrift bzw. auch den Beschnittmarken weiß ich, aber ich glaube es liegt daran, dass es ne Frutiger Schrift, die ich aber nicht auf meinem Privat Pc installiert habe. Somit habe ich halt ne Alternativschrift genommen bzw. das System hat halt ne Alternativschrift genommen.

Auch mit der Dateigröße hast du unrecht. Der "Echte" Flyer, und auch das "echte" Schild haben 1 MB bzw. der  Flyer 164 KB.....

Nochwas: Es handelt sich nicht um einen Flyer bzw. ein Magnetschild für einen Kunden, sondern von mir, also quasi frage ich hier für meine eigene Baustelle an ;-)
Im Übrigen ist der Flyer absichtlich einfach gehalten, denn je mehr Farben, desto teuerer wird die ganze Sache, wenn ich die Dinger dann mal bei einer Druckerei drucken lasse. Deswegen keine farbigen Bilder usw. 

Würde ich damit Geld verdienen müssen,  also mit Grafikdesign, würde ich ganz sicher nicht in einem Forum um Rat fragen, egal, wieviele gute Ratschläge man bekommen kann. Und keinesfalls würde ich meine unfertigen Machwerke online stellen. Man sieht ja, dass da quasi die Grundlagen fehlen,oder?


----------



## thecamillo (31. Mai 2007)

Ich hab Deine Arbeit nicht nur kritisiert sondern Dir auch Lösungwege aufgezeigt! 

Ob Du diese umstzen möchtest ist Deine Sache! 

Wie Du das realisierst ist ebenfalls Deine Sache!

Schick mir einfach mal einen Link, wo ich mir die Texte runterladen kann oder schick se mir so irgendwie, unten steht ja der Link zu meiner Seite u.a. und ein kurzes Briefing an mich vielleicht per PN über die Plattform hier, um mir zu erklären was du vor hast! Ich helf dir dann soweit es in meienr Macht steht!

@Dynamik
Damit meine ich das Layout, sowie die Gesamtkonzeption! Auf der einen Seite, sehen wir viele Freiräume auf der anderen Seite Text ohne Ende, dein Aufbau ist zu konstant, zu einheitlich, zu gerade! Sicherlich muss es eine gewisse Form haben, ähnlich den Flyern die ich hier als Links hinterlegte.

@Kosten/Datei
Da liegst Du sowas von falsch - Ich bekomme bei meiner Druckerei (die ich hier nicht namentlich nennen möchte) 500 Visitenkarten Seidenmatt, mit 300er Grammatur, 1,1 fachem Volumen, beidseitig in 4c bedruckt für schlappe 45,- € nur so am Rande und hierüber gehts glaube ich noch günstiger allerding kenne ich deren Produkte nur von Ihren Mustern

http://www.druckdiscount24.de/

Mir ist schon klar, dass du keine Visitenkarten willst, denn mein Beispiel von oben, soll Dir nur zu verstehen geben, dass es auch günstiger geht!

Das mit der Dateigröße war eine Schätzung!

@Grundlagen
Es ist nie falsch anderen um Hilfe zu beten, denn mehrere Augen sehen genauer hin als nur zwei, zumal man nie selbst 100%ig objektiv bei seinen eignenen Arbeiten sein kann!
Meiner Auffasung nach, sind jene die Ihre Arbeiten hochpreisen und behaupten "nur Ihres ist das einzig Wahre" schlechte Designer, denn Sie stellen sich damit auf ein Podest (was ein diplomierter Grafikdesigner öfters mal gerne macht) um Kritik von vorneherein auszuschließen! Ein guter Designer hingegen versteift sich nicht auf seine Arbeit und holt sich gerne Meinungen ein! 

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und Fragen kostet nichts, deshalb solltest Du nicht so hart mit Dir ins Gericht gehen! 


mfg thecamillo


----------



## Dornroeschen1980 (1. Juni 2007)

@thecamillo

Ich sehe keine Lösungswege, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich halt Laie bin ;-) Oder dass ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehe...

Also der Text soll schon so bleiben, wie er ist, zu der Thematik bzw. zu meiner Arbeit gibts nicht mehr zu Schreiben. Ich würde gerne auf das Angebot zurückkommen. Aber welcher von den Links ist denn der zu deiner Seite? 

zur Dynamik:   Ok, das habe ich verstanden! Jetzt muß ich mir nur überlegen, wie man das ganze Konzept umstellt. Ich will halt nicht, dass der Flyer zu überladen ist und man den Überblick verliert. Der Flyer soll seriös  und relativ dezent aussehen und einen Überblick über meine Arbeit bzw. meine Leistungen geben. Seriös und dezent deswegen, weil ich auch Kunden habe, deren Pferde locker den Wert eines Mittelklassewagens haben und ich festgestellt habe, dass solche Kunden "anders" angesprochen werden wollen (blöd zu beschreiben, ich hoffe, du weisst was ich meine   )

zu den Kosten:  Echt? Ich habe mal so ein bißchen im Internet gekuckt, aber ich bin bei Visitenkarten meistens zu einem höheren Preis gekommen: Übrigens: ich will schon Visitenkarten, aber ich hab halt gedacht, fangen wir mit Flyern und Magnetschildern fürs Auto an, dann Visitenkarten und zum Schluß noch ne Homepage.

zu den Grundlagen: Nein, falsch ist es nicht, um Hilfe zu beten. Aber wenn ich zum Beispiel Designer wäre und für meine Arbeiten Geld bekomme, sollten zumindest Grundlagen im Design bzw. Layout dasein und nicht erst in einem Forum erfragt werden, oder? Das finde ich so, als würde jemand anderes meine Arbeit erledigen und ich die Kohle dafür kassieren.

 Ich habe halt weder auf dem einen noch auf dem anderen Gebiet Erfahrung, deswegen Frage ich ja hier nach. Ich mag es auch nicht, wenn jemand seine Arbeit als das einzig Wahre präsentiert.Das ist Anmassend und Arrogant. Ich denke, ab einem gewissen Alter, sollte man in der Lage sein, Kritik zu akzeptieren und wenigstens mal drüber nachdenken. Ob man dann was ändert, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## thecamillo (4. Juni 2007)

Ich'se haben Lösungswege gezeit, ich hab!

JchaJchaCamillo immer versuch'se Lösungsweg zeigen! JaJa

Ich'se haben PM geschikt an Dron'e'röschen!

Ich'se haben alles gekärt!

Ich'se sag bye bye!

Dein

Jcha Jcha Camillo


----------



## Dornroeschen1980 (4. Juni 2007)

Buona Sera!

email ist schon unterwegs.

Der Typ heisst übrigens JarJar, nicht JchaJcha 

Schau mal, ob das so in etwa passt oder ob mans besser machen kann.

Danke!

Dornroeschen


----------



## thecamillo (4. Juni 2007)

Ich'se wissen das Jaaaa!

Ich mich nicht'se nennen so wegen Copytight'se!

Ich'se lesen werde!

Ich'se dich gaaaaaaanzzz doll lieb hab!

Dein Jcha Jcha


----------



## Muster Max (4. Juni 2007)

@thecamillo

Wenn Du so weiter schreibst werde ich mein Jedischwert zücken und Dir Deine Zunge
zurecht stutzen!

mfg Muster Max may the force be ach ist ja auch egal


----------

